# كتاب الاستعداد لنهاية الأزمنة كما أعطته السيدة العذراء مريم إِلى باتريسيا موندورف بأستراليا



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*نهاية الأزمنة تعبير كتابى ...... أفرد له الكتاب المقدس علامات ودلالات .... علينا نحن البشر التعامل مع الأمر بجدية .... خاصة عندما تتغير أحوال العالم المعتادة .... فها نحن نرى الثورات تزعزع استقرار عديد من بلدان العالم ... ومنهم مصر .... ها نحن نرى ثورة الطبيعة ..... وزلازال اليابان وتسانومى برهان ودليل ..... هناك ايقونات نازفة تملأ العالم .... ها ظهورات السيدة العذراء تملأ المسكونة .... ليعود البشر إلى خالقهم

وفى هذا الموضوع أضع ترجمة عربية لرسالة أعطتها السيدة العذراء لسيدة من أستراليا تُدعى باتريسيا موندورف

ولنقرأ بجدية وباهتمام .... فالرب قريب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

* مقدمة ​
" أبنائي الأعزاء: هذا الكتابِ ليس لأَجْعلكَم تخافون من الرب، لأنه يَحْبّكَم للغاية، فانه خَلقكمَ، لكن يجب أَنْ تَعْرفَوا ما وَعدَ أَنْ يَحْدثَ لأولئك الذينِ يَلتفتون بعيداً عن الرب، وعن شريعته.
أن عالمكمَ قَدْ كَسرَ كل وصيةِ قد أعطاها الرب لكم. 

أبنائي، لقد أَصْبَحتَم ماديَين لدرجة أنكم تستطيعوا أَنْ تطلبوا الآن جنس ولون بشرة وأعين وشعر الطفلِ الذى تُريدُون أَنْ تَنجبونه.

لقَدْ أبحتم الموت بالإجهاضِ، وتسَاعدونَ على الانتحار، وموت مسنيكم.

لقَدْ قَرّرتَم أَنْ تُعيدَوا خلق (استنساخ) الحيواناتَ، وتُحاولُون أَنْ تُعيدَوا خلق الإنسان. أن هذا لمكروهُ. 

إن علمائكمَ لا يُحاولونَ أَنْ يَجدوا علاج للأمراضِ التى تصيبَ البشرِ، بل يُحاولونُ أَنْ يَتاجروا بأعضاء وأطراف الإنسان. 

أن الأبناء لا يُكرّمون والديهم، والعائلات مُمزّقةُ. أنكم تَعِيشُوا في مجتمعِ تَفُوحُ منه رائحة الجريمةِ والقذارةِ.

أبنائي يَضعونَ أنفسهم فوق كل شيءِ، وهذا ما تُعلّمونه لأطفالكَم، أنكم تعلمونهم حبّ الذات والمال ومحبة العالم .

الزّواج بين الرجلِ والمرأةِ بكونه بلا قيمة، صار الطلاق منتشر، وسهل الحصول عليه, كثيرين يَتمتّعون بالحياة في الخطيئةِ، حيث ليس هناك زواجُ.

الحروب صارت منتشرة جداً، الكراهية والعنف كذلك! كل زعيم يريد أنْ يَكُونَ زعيم العالمِ. أن هذا لا يُمكنُ أَنْ يَستمرَّ!

أُريدكَم أَنْ تَعْرفَوا ما سوف يَحْدثْ للعالمِ كما تعرفونه الآن، والأمر متروك لكم لتتوبوا عن آثامكَم الآن.

استفيدوا من الأسرار المقدسة بالاعتراف والتناول. أذهبوا للقداس وتشاركْوا مع يسوع. عيشوا الوصايا المعطاة لكم مِن قِبل الرب، أقرءوا إنجيلكمَ وانَشروه حولكم. عَلّمْوا تعاليم كنيستكَم، تعاليم الرب ووصاياه، لأنكم بفعل هذا الآن قد تنجون من التّأديبِ الذى عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَحْدثَ للبشر.

أبنائي، أَسْألكَم أَنْ لا تَحْفظُوا هذا الكتابِ فقط، بل أَنْ تَعطوه لأقربائكم، لأصدقائكم، وأيضا لأعدائكمَ. أعطوه لمن لا تَعْرفُونهم. كثيرين لَنْ يَكُونَوا قادرين أَنْ يَفْهمَوا المكتوبُ فيه، كثيرين لَنْ يُريدواَ أَنْ يؤمنوا. 

أبنائي، أنكم بحاجة لأَنْ تُنقذواَ نفوس بقدر ما تستطيعوا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*العلامات​
أبنائي الأعزاء، عندما تَرون الأحداثَ التالية، اَعْرفُوا أنّ زمن تحذيركم سَيَكُونُ قريباً جداً:

1. زلازل 
2. موجات عارمة - أرضكَم تَسْقطُ في الماءِ
3. ثورة براكين كانت هادئة لسَّنَواتِ.
4. تغير الطّقس، البرد حيث الحر، والحر حيث البرد .
5. طقس حادّ، أعاصير، رياح موسمية, أعاصيرِ، الخ .
6. مشاكل اقتصادية عالميةِ حادّةِ .
7. مشاكل فى أسواق الأوراق الماليةِ .
8. مجاعات - نقائص الماء – جفافِ .
9. انتشار جرائم القتلْ والكراهية .  
10. الحروب ومُحاولاتُ الاعتداء واستعراض القوةِ .
11. هلاك المحاصيل وقلتها.
12. هلاك ومرض الحيوانات .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

نعم الرب قريب


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*إنذاركم عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَبْدأَ​
أبنائي، يَجِبُ عليكم الأَنْ أن تَصلوا للرب كى يُسكّنَ تلك الأحداثِ المُرعبةِ التي ستَحْدثَ لكم. احفظوا أنفسكم في حالة نّعمةِ، سرّوا الرب بالآتي.

1. صلّوا من أجل توبة الخطاة، من أجل المُجهَضين، من أجل كل حياةِ قد اغتيلت، من أجل الانتهاكات التي تُمارس ضد الرب، من أجل تدنيس المقدسات، من أجل الماسونية‏ التى دَخلَت كنائسكمَ ومدينة بطرس، من أجل قساوستكمَ, من أجل بطريركم. صلوا تسبحتكمَ.

2. احضروا القداسات، مارسُوا شعائركم الدينيةَ من اعتراف وتناول، أقرءوا كتبكمَ المقدّسةَ، وعيشوا وصاياَ الرب

3. كونوا مُحَبين من القلبِ, رحماء مع كل من تعرفونهم, حاولوا أَنْ تُعلّموهم إيمانكم وكتبكَم المقدّسة. أروهم كيف أنكم محبوبين من قبل الرب، واخبروهمْ بمحبّته لكل البشرِ.

4. خَزّنواْ بعض الأطعمةِ والمياةِ، ليكن لديكم شموع مُباركة كى تُنيروها, احتفظوا بماء مقدّس، بملح وزيت.

5. تأكّدوا أن لديكم أغطية ومواد إسعاف أولية.

6. احتفظوا بمقدساتكم عليكم وفي بيوتكمَ وفى سيارتكمَ. أناجيلكم وكتب صّلواتكم. لقد أعطيتكم كتاب مع صّلواتِ رُبَما تحتاجونه فى أوقاتِ النّهايةِ. هناك تعليمات أكثرُ في نهايةِ هذا الكتيبِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*ما هو الإنذار؟​
هذا ما سأُخبركم به, كل طفلِ، كل رجل وامرأة، على أرضكَم، في نفس اللحظةِ، بغض النظر عن جنسيته، عن ديانته، حيثما يكون، أو أينما يعَمَلُ، سيختبر هذا الإنذارِ. 

أنه سَيَكُونُ تعرية نفوسكم أمامكم. سَتَعْرفُون كل خطيئةِ ارتكبتموها، كل كلمةِ قاسيةِ، كل عمل، كل فكر لا يُسرُّ الرب. 

أنكَم سَتَعْرفُون أين تقف نفوسكم بالنسبة للرب, أبيكم. 

كثير من الأشياءِ يَجِبُ أَنْ تُحْسَبَ يا أبنائي، وفي هذا الوقتِ سَتَعْرفونُ ما هى، وكيف تُحْسبَ، حتى المتشكّكون، سَيَعْرفُون ما يَجِبُ أَنْ يفعلونه ليَجْعلوا نفوسهم نظّيفةُ أمام الرب، سيعرفون كيف يُعدون أنفسهم لأبني، للمجيء الثاني ليسوع. 

عندما يأتى هذا الإنذارِ، سيعرف كل الناسِ بأنّ ما تُنبّأَ به لكم كَانَ حقيقياً، وستَعْرفُوا أن أحداث المجيء سَتَحْدثُ، كما صُرّحَ بها في الكتاب المقدّسِ .

بعد أن يحدث هذا الإنذارِ، ستكون هناك فوضىِ في عالمكِم، والزمن لَنْ يكون مَهْم، الحياة كما تَعِيشوها في العادة سَتتغير إلى الأبد. 

عديد من الناسِ سَيُحاولونَ أَنْ يكون لهم كنيسةِ، كى يعرفوا  كيف تؤدى الأشياءَ التي يَجِبُ أَنْ تؤدى كى يُنظّفَوا نفوسهم أمام الرب. 

كثيرين من شعب الرب سَيَحتاجونَ أَنْ يَقفوا على أهبة الاستعداد كي يُساعدوا الكنيسةَ، بينما يُنظّفونَ نفوسهم، ويَستعدّونَ للانقضاض الضارى لأبنائى الراْجعونَ إِلى الرب. 

أبنائي، كثيرين سَيَمُوتُون خلال هذا الوقتِ، وذلك سيكون أكثر احتمالا لضعاف القلوبِ. 

كثيرين سَيَمُوتُون بينما يفَعَلونُ هكذا. صلوات كثيرة ستكون لازمة. مساعداتَ عظيمة سيَحتَاجُ لها لتوصوا من لا يَعْرفُون، صلوات، قرابين مقدَّسة‏، وكتب مقدّسة. الناس سَيُجوّعونَ لكل هذه المعلوماتِ.

الآن، أُخبركمَ بهذا أيضا، لماذا يجب تخَزيْنِ الأطعمةِ والمياهِ والشّموعِ. أن حياتكمَ ستَتُغيّرُ على نَحْو مفاجئ‏ لفترة قصيرة، مخازنكَم لَنْ يَكونَ بها أناسُ كى يَديرونها، كل شيء صنعه الإنسان سَيتوَقفُ، كما أن الناسِ سَيُحاولونَ أَنْ يُحصلوا على مساعدة من كنائستهم، ولن يَكُونواَ قلقين بالمرة على المخازنِ، ولا على النقل أو أي شئ ما عدا أنهم يحتاجون للمساعدة كى يُنقذوا نفوسهم .

سَيَكُونُ هناك كثيرين ممن لا يزالوا ميالين إلى مقاومة الطّريقَة التى تَعمَلون بها عندما يأتى الإنذارَ، سيكونون مازالوا بعيدين عن الرب. أنهم سَيَسْخرونَ منكم. لا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَدُيرواَ ظهوركم لهمَ، كما أن كثيرين سيفزعون، وسيقاومون هذه المسألةِ، يَجِبُ أَنْ تواصلوا إنقاذ بعض النفوس .

سَيَكُونُ هناك الـ ضد البابا الذى سَيُحاولُ أَنْ يَأْخذَ الرعاية. هذا الرّجلِ يَستمتع بأن يُريكم كيف أنه يَستمتع بما هو إلهي‏ ومقدّسُ، كى يَضعُ نفسه على عرشِ بطرس، تذكّرواُ، أن البابا يَجِبُ أَنْ يتخلّى عن ‏السلطة قبل أن يجعل المسيحِ الكذاب مدخله. طالما الكنيسة تَحْتفظ بنفوذها في روما، المسيح الكذاب لا يُستطيع أَنْ ينال نفوذها. 

أبنائي، إن بطريركم يوحنا الثالث والعشرون، حَاولَ أَنْ يُحذّركَم من الارتداد الآتي في كنيستكَم، ومن الماسونية بكونها في روما. 

المسيح الكذاب، لديه الآن فعلة أشرار في يعملون في كنيستكَم، مُسبّبُين ارتدادَ كثيرينَ وكثير من الانحرافات والانقسامات والارتيابات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*المعجزة​
أبنائي، خلال سنة واحدة من تّحذيركم، ستكون هناك علامة من الرب. ستكون هذه العلامة  معجزةَ لم يراها من قيل أى إنسانُ. سَتَكُونُ في كل موضع قد ظهر فيه يسوع أو أنا فى أي وَقْت مضى.

هذه سَتَكُونُ علامة دائمةَ، كى يراها كل العالمِ، كى يتأمل فيها وأَنْ يَعْرفَ بأن هذه المعجزةِ قَدْ جاءتْ من الرب .

اتصالاتكم ستَعمل كلها، كما أن الحياةِ سَتَستمرُّ بعد الإنذارِ، فقط بشكل مختلف تماماً. الأشياء سَتَحْدثُ بأسلوب أبطأِ مما هى الآن. 

أبنائي بَكُونهم مدركين للإنذارِ وللأحداثِ التى ستجيء، سَيَكُونون ُمتيقظين أكثرَ لما يحيط بهم، وسيروا أن الحياةِ مستمرة بطريقةِ أفضلِ بكثيرِ.

اتصالاتكَم، سَتُمكّنُ كل أبنائنا أَنْ يَعْرفَوا عن هذه المعجزةِ، حيثما سَتَحْدثُ، كاميراتكَم سَتَكُونُ قادرةَ أَنْ تُرسلَ هذه الصّورِ إِلى كل أجزاءِ العالمِ.

فى زمن المعجزة تلكِ، سيبرأ كثيرين. 

ها نحن قَدْ أخبرناكم أنه سَيَكُونَ وقت وقتَ قبل حدوث هذه المعجزةِ، لتستطيعوا أَنْ تُخبروا العالم بالمعجزةِ التى ستَجيءَ. 

سيُسمح لمحطاتِ أخباركِم أَنْ يَكُونَ لديها الوقتُ كى تَبْدأَ وتُعدَّ أبنائنا ليُسافرواَ إِلى المواقعِ حيث قَدْ ظَهرنَا، وهكذا يُشاركونَ في المعجزةِ. سَتُقام القداسات والصّلوات في هذه المواضع، من أجل  الإستعداد. 

هذه المعجزةِ سَتَتْركُ علامة دائمة، كى يراها كل العالمِ، في أي وقت. ستَكُونُ نفس العلامة، المُعطاة مِن قِبل الرب، أبوكَم. أنه يَفعَلُ هذا بدافع من حبّه العجيب لكم، أنتم أبنائه .

عديد من الناسِ سَيَكُونونَ عديمي الوعي بطريقة غامضة، لا يَعْرفُون ماذا يفَعَلونُ، أين يَذْهبونَ، كيف يَطْلبَون المساعدة، سيكون على أبنائنا أَنْ يُساعدوهم ويدخلونهم كنيستهم، كى يتُعلّمواَ، كى يَحْبّواَ. افتحْوا قلوبكمَ لجيرانكمِ.

سَيَكُونُ هناك الكثيرين من المهتدين في هذا الوقتِ، كما سيكون هناك من سينكرون الإنذارَ، وسيستمرّون فى طرقهم.

سَيَكُونُ هناك الكثير من الأنبياءِ الكذبة في هذا الوقتِ، من قبل الشيطان, الذي سَيُحاولُ أَنْ يَقنعكمَ بطرقهم التّقيةِ وأمنياتهم، كى يَغريكَم حيث أن وقتهم يَقتربُ من الانتهاء. أنهم سَيُؤدّونَ معجزات وأشفية, كى يَغرونكَم بمملكتهم.

بعد هذه المعجزةِ، سَيَكُونُ هناك وقتَ سّلامِ وهدوء، لا تَكُونواُ متوقعين أن زمن التّأديبِ والمحنةِ بعيد. لا تُهدئوا من صلواتكم، أن هذا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَحْدثَ كما كُشِفَ في الكتاب المقدّسِ. يَجِبُ أَنْ تَحْفظوا بيوتكم مستعدة بأن تصلوا من أجل تخفيفِ هذا التّأديبِ.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*آميــــــــــــن تعال أيها الرب يسوع
تشتاق نفسى لرؤياك يا مخلصى الصالح.


+ موضوع مهم وحلو خالص ومجهود مبارك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أستاذنا
صلواتكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*ضد المسيح ​
أبنائي الأعزاء، زمن انكسار القلبُ مهم جداً لكل أبناء العالمِ. هذا التّأديبِ مُمكنُ أَنْ يُسَكّنَ، لكن سيكون هناك كثيرين ممن سَيَعانوا وسيَمُوتُون، بسبب كل شّرورِ عالمكَم وآثامكمَ.

ملاجئ أمينة سَتَكُونُ فى عديد من الكنائسِ، الأديرة، الكاتدرائيات، البيوت، الأماكن حيث يسوع وأنا قَدْ جِئنا لأبناء الرب وتَكلّمنا. الأماكن حيث الرب يُوقّرُ ويُمَجّدَ ويُكرم. لقَدْ أخبرتكم أنكم ستتبعوا النور إِلى هذه الأماكنِ. سَيَكُونُ هناك الكثير من الأماكنِ الأخرىِ.

أن حكوماتكمَ تُخطّطُ لقانون عالمي موحد. الشّريّر سَيَحْكمُ في هذا المكانِ وفي أزمنتكم. ستندلع العديد من الحروبِ، حينئذ ستخبركم حكومتكمَ العالمية الواحدة أن كل شئ على ما يرام، وأن كل البلدانِ فى سلام، وانه لن يكون هناك حروب فيما بعد.

أنماط طقسكمِ ستتُغيّرُ، أرضكَم سَتَرتعدُ وتَهتْزُّ, سيكون هناك الكثير من الزّلازلِ، سيكون هناك زوابع لم يسَبَقَ أَنْ رَأيتِم مثلها، ستتفجر البراكين الواحد بعد الآخر مُسبّبُة خسائر كثيرة فى الكائنات الحيّة,‏ البريء مع الشّريّرِ. سَتَكُونُ هناك أمواج عارمةَ، رياح، أعاصير، أعاصير لم يسَبَقَ أَنْ جَرّبتَموها. 

أن الرب يُحاولُ أَنْ يَوقظكَم، يحاول أن يوَقفُ الشّر في حياتكمَ. أولئك الذين لن يَلتفتوا نحو الرب سيكونون فى طّريقهمِ إِلى جهنمِ. 

سيكون هناك الكثير من الدمار في محنتكَم تلك.

كثير من أبنائنا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَختبئوا، لأن الزّوابعِ ستُحطّمُ بيوتكِم. انظرواْ إِلى النور. أنتمَ سَترشدون. خلال هذا الوقتِ سَيُعتَني بكم، سَيكونُ عِنْدَكَم المن والماء، اَحْفظُوا نفوسكَم بالصّلاةِ وساعدوا من هم في حاجةِ. أرشدوا جيرانكَم نحو الأمانِ، حاولوا أن تنقذوا نفوس وانتم تُسافرونُ، لكنكم لن تستطيعوا أَنْ تَجْلبَوا أولئك الذين ليس عليهم علامةُ الرب على جباههم. انهم لَنْ يَكُونوا قادرين أَنْ يبلغوا النور.

حكومتكمَ العالمية الواحدة سَتَأْخذُ حقوقكمِ ببطء. اعرفْوا أنّهم سَيَغْلقونَ كنائسكَم ومعاهدكم اللاهوتية والأديرة. انهم سَيَجيئونَ في بيوتكَم ويَعتقلونكم في اللّيلِ لاعتقاداتكم الدّينية، كلصِ تحت جنح الظّلامِ. 

إن حكوماتكمَ مستعدةُ الآن ألَنْ تُسلّمَ حرياتكِم إِلى هؤلاء الناسِ. زعمائكمَ سيعطون آذانَ صمّاءَ لالتماساتكِم. سيَعتقدون أنهم ما زالوا لديهم قانون. لَنْ يَكُونَ الأمر كذلك. أنهم مخدوعون، وأنتم أيضاً.

بمجرد أن يحَدثَ هذا, سيكون مسيحكم الدجالَ قد قتل بطريركم، وسَيَأْخذُ مكانه. الحكومة العالمية الواحدة ستَحْكمُ بهذا المسيح الدجالِ، هذا الرّجلِ سيعلن أنهْ المسيحَ الذى يأتى كى يُنقذكمَ. كثيرين سيؤمنون، كما أنه قائم بينكم الآن، يَنتظرُ مجيء وقته كى يعمل.

أنى أُخبركَم عن هذا الـ ضدِ الباباِ، ضد المسيح، أنه في الغرف ينتظر أَنْ ينال نفوذه. 

بطريركم، بيتروس سَيَأْخذُ مقعد بطرس فقط كى يُقْتَلُ بهذا المسيح الدجالِ، وسَيَجْلسُ على عرشِ بطرس .

هذا الزمن سَيَكُونُ لكثيرين زمن فرحِ. سيَعمَلُ المسيح الدجال كل أنواعِ المعجزاتِ كى يَخْدعَ أبنائي أنه يسوع القائم من الموت, سيكون هناك سلامَ، لكنه سلام كاذب بين كل البلدانِ. 
سيظن أبنائي أن كل شئ على ما يرام، وسيَكُونونَ في بيوتهم وكنائسهم، لكن كنيستكَم سَتَكُونُ تحت قانونه. أنها لَنْ تَكُونَ كنيستكم الأمَ, هذا سيَقُودَ كثيرين لإحساسِ كاذب بالسّلامِ والأمان 

سينزل أخنوخ وإيليا من السّماواتِ كى يُحارباَ المسيح الدجال في الهيكلِ. هذا يا أبنائي سَيَكُونَ بدايةَ أزمنة محنتكِم .

أبنائي، خلال هذه الأزمنة اَحْفظواُ نفوسكم بالصّلاةِ. هذه سَتَكُونُ رحلةَ صعبةَ لكثيرين، لكن لأولئك الذينِ يحيون في الصّلاةِ وفى طقوسهم الدينيةِ، صائمين، مُكفرين، ويشتركون فى الكتاب المقدّس مع أولئك الذينِ لا يؤمنون بمجيء يسوع الثاني، ومن هم في اتحاد بالمسيح الدجالِ، مؤمنين أنه مسيحكَم القائم من الموت، سيستثنوا من يد الرب القوية.

أبناء الرب الذين سيقُتِلونَ في هذا الوقتِ، وهم في حالة تقوى، سَيَكُونُون مع الرب، ولَنْ يَعانوا. الأبناء الأبرياء لَنْ يَعانوا. لا تَخَافُوا يا أبنائي، طالما أنكم لديكم إله رّحيمُ. لكن زمن رحمة الرب للكل سَتَنتهي، والعدالة ستبدأ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*المحنة​

سيَكُونُ هناك اهتداء لليهودِ قبل أن تحدث هذه المحنةِ. لا تخافوا على نفوسكم يا أبنائي، صلّوا كثيراً، فأن رحمةِ الرب سَتَكُونُ مع أولئك الذينِ يَحْبّونه. 

الويل لأولئك الذينِ قَدْ اَخذَ علامة الوحشِ برغبتهم. العالم سَيَبْدأُ يَرى غنائمَ هذا المسيح الدجالِ، شروره سَتُعْرَفُ للجميع .

أنكم سَتَعْرفونَ أعماله يا أبنائي. أنه سَيَبْدأُ فى وضعكمَ في معسكراتِ، كى يَحْفظكَم كماشيةِ، هذا عندما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَهْربَوا، عندما تَسْمعُون عن أولِ من مخلصينا قد أعْتَقل وحَجزَ في هذه المعسكراتِ. انظروا إِلى سماواتكمَ، سَتَرون صليب من نور في السّماءِ. أتبعوا هذا الصّليبِ. الصّليب سَيَقُودُ أبنائي إِلى الأمانِ. لا تقلقوا بشأن الطّعامِ أو الماء، لأن الرب سَيُزوّدكم بهما. كثيرين سيكونون أسرى ويُقْتَلونُ، هؤلاء سيكونون شهداءَ، ولَنْ يَعانوا.

أرضكَم سَتَرتعد وسماواتكِم سَحترقُ أرضكِم بنار. بحاركَم سَتَهْدرُ وتُحترقُ. العالم سَيَفْقدُ عديد من الناسِ والأراضِى بسبب الدّمارِ الذى سيُمطرُ على الإنسانِ. 

سَيَنْزل أخنوخ وإيليا من السّماواتِ ليُحاربَا المسيح الدجال في الهيكلِ. المسيح الدجال سَيُقْتَلُ. أنكم سَتَعْرفُون إن هذا قد تم بسماواتكمِ. سَيَكُونُ هناك صليبَ أحمرَ في السّماواتِ. سَيَكُونُ هناك هدوء. سَيكونُ لديكم أربعون يوماً هادئةِ. تابعي المسيح الدجالِ سَيَكُونونَ مرتبكين، أنكم سَتَرْجعُون إِلى بيوتكَم. سَيَكُونُ هذا وقتَكم كى تُحاولواَ أن تُنقذواَ نفوس أكثر، ممن قَدْ خُدِعتْ بالمسيح الدجالِ وتوابعه. لكن يا أبنائي، هناك ما زالَ الكثير من الأعداءِ.

قوات الشّر سَتُحاولُ أَنْ تَأْخذَ سلطة على الجميع في هذا الوقتِ. الشّيطان يَعْرف أنه عِنْدَهُ وقتُ قليلُ متبق كى يَجْلبَ الخراب الكامل عِلى الكنيسةِ وعلى أبناء الرب .

تذكّرْوا أَنْ تَحاْفظَوا على الصّلاةِ. حافظْوا على اقتراب نفوسكم من الرب. كُونُوا فى الانتظار يا أبنائي لأن الوقتِ الآن سَيَكُونُ قُريْب لانتصار قلبي الذى بلا دنس على الشّيطانِ، ولعودةِ يسوع إِلى عالمكمَ لأن المعركةِ ستَبْدأَ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*أيام الظّلمةِ الثلاث​
أبنائي، امرحوا بفرح أمام الرب إلهكمَ، واستعدوا لمَجيءِ يسوع إِلى عالمكمَ. المَجيءِ الثاني لأبنى.

فى هذا الزمن ستكونوا قد جْعلُتم بيوتكمَ مستعدة لهذا الوقتِ. ستحتاجون لأَنْ يَكُونَ لديكم شموعُ مباركةُ، بطاطين للتدفئة، خشب للتسخين في بيوتكمَ. غطوا نوافذكمَ بالأقمشة، بحيث لا تَروا ما بالخارج. لابد أَنْ يَكُونَ لديكم صليبُ عند مداخل البيت. ارتدوا أشياء مُقدسة وصلبان. احتفظوا بأشياء مباركةَ في متناول أياديكم، أناجيلكم وسِّبَحتكمَ وكتب صّلواتكمَ. ستضعون الكثير من الطّعام لحيواناتكَم، ولا تقلقوا بشأنهم .

أنكم سَتَعْرفُون أن زمن أيام الظلمة الثّلاث قد حانت، أن شمسكَم ستصير سوداء، وقمركمِ سيصبح بلونِ الدّمِ. أرضكَم سَتُصبحُ باردة للغاية. هذا هو وقتُ ذْهابكم لبيوتكمَ وتُغلقوها عليكم. أغلقوا النّوافذَ وغطّوها. لا تَستمعواُ لمن على أبوابكمَ ويَدْعونكم لأنهم شياطينُ إبليس، وإن َفْتحتمَ أبوابكَم سَتُدانُوا بالَمُوتَ، كما قد تُنبّأ بهِ، لابد أَنْ تَحْتفظَوا بأبوابكَم مُغَلقةْ.

خلال زمن الظلمةِ والبردِ اَحْتفظواِ بشموعكَم موقدة، واَقْضوا وقتكَم في الصّلاةِ وقِراءةِ كتبكِم المقدّسةِ. كُونواُ معاً في غرفةِ واحدة (إذا فُقِدَ بيتَ أى أحدِ ممن عِنْدَهُمْ علامةُ الرب على جباههم، خذوهم حينئذ في بيوتكَم. لكن فقط قبل أن يحين وقتِ إغلاق بيوتكَم) اجعلوا نيرانكمَ تُدفّئُ هذا اللّيلِ، هناك سَيَكُونُ ثلاث أيامَ وليلتان، أنكم لَنْ تَنَامَوا، بل ستظلوا فى صّلاةِ. أنكم لَنْ تَسْمعَوا ولن تَروا ما يَحْدثُ. سَيَكُونُ وكأنكم قد رُفِعتمَ على السحاب. سَيَكُونُ هناك كثيرين من الناسِ خارجاً عندما يبدأ هذا، أنهم لَنْ يَكُونوا قادرون أَنْ يُصيروا فى بيوتهم. 

كثيرين لَنْ يَكونَ عِنْدَهمُ بيوتُ، ويُحتملُ أَنْ يَكُونوا في أماكنِ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمْ عليها سيطرةُ، عندما تحدث أيامِ الظلمةِ الثلاث هذه، سيكون هناك رجلان في الحقلِ، واحد سَيُرْفَعُ ويُترك الآخر. 

أرجوكم يا أبنائي كُونوا من ذوى القلوبِ السّعيدةِ، لأن يسوع سَيَنقّي الأرض من كل ما هو شرُ. سيحارب يسوع وملائكته إبليس وشياطينه، وسيضع يسوع رأس الحيات تحت عقبى، وأنا سَأَسْحقهم. سيغلب قلبي الذى بلا دنس. وسيُقيّد يسوع حينئذ إبليس في جهنمِ.

أرضكمَ، خلال تنقيتها، سَيكونُ بها نيرانُ من السّماواتِ. كل ذلك قَدْ جُعِلَ بالشّريّرِ، والشريّرُ سيَمُوتُ في هذه النيران. لن تكون هناك حروب فيما بعد، أو التجهِّز بالذخائر من أي نوع.

فى اللّيلة الثالثة لهذا الزمن. ستكون النّجوم في السّماءِ، لأن الرب يَعدُّ الأرضَ الجديدةَ. أنكم لن تستطيعوا أَنْ تَفْتحوا نوافذكِم أو أبوابكمِ، بدافع الطاعةِ، حتى فجر اليوم التالي .

عندما تَفْتحونُ أبوابكَم، ستجدوا أن الأرضِ بالكامل قد صارت جديدة، أنه موسم ربيع جديد سيَحْدثُ. كل المواضع المقدّسةِ سَتُنقَذُ، كما البيوتُ، الحيوانات والناس الذين يَثقونَ بالرب، وبمجيء يسوع الثاني.

أبني يسوع سَيسود على الأرضِ لآلف عام، أننى سَأُخبركَم عن أرضكَم الجديدةِ في الجزءِ التالي .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*موسم الربيع الجديد​
أه يا أبنائي الأعزاء، يا له من عالم رائع سَتجدونه عندما تَفْتحونُ أبوابكمَ. الأرض سَتكون مُتُجَدّدةُ إِلى الأرضِ التى خلقها الرب. سَيكونُ لديكم هواء غير ملوث وماءُ نظيفُ. سَتُمتلئ أرضكَم بالأشجار والنباتات والُزهور كما لم يسَبَقَ أَنْ رَأيتَم.

سيَزْرعُ الرب حدائقكَم كلها من أجل الجميع. سيكون عليكم فقط أَنْ تَحْصدواَ وتبذروا بذاركمَ. كثيرين منكم سَيكونُ لديه معرفة تكنولوجياتكَم، لكن هذا يَجِبُ أَنْ يستعمل بحرص هذه المرة من أجل استمرار عالمكمَ .

كثيرين سينالون عطايا إضافية من تَحسينِ تكنولوجياتكمِ، كل واحد من أبنائي سَيكونُ لديه عطية مختلفةُ، لأسبابِ مختلفة. استخدموا هذا حسب مشيئة الرب. 

أبنائي، أنكم ستَحتاجُون سياج لحيواناتكِ فقط كى لا تضل، خاصةً عندما يكونوا مع الطّفل.

كثير من حياتكَم سَيَكُونُ كما كانت حياتي. 

محطات كهرباء, الدّمارِ والتّلوثِ لن يكون فيما بعد. أنكم ستنالون طرق لاستعمال طاقات الشّموسِ.

أوقاتكمَ سَتنُصْرَفُ في الاعتناء بحياتكمِ بالصّلاةِ أولاً، ثم الاعتناء بحيواناتكم وحدائقكمِ وحَصادِ أراضيكَم. أنكمَ سَتَهتمّونُ بجيرانكَم وزيارتهم. 

السفر سيَكُونُ مشياً على الأقدام، أو على دراجاتكم ذات العجلتان، أو على الحيوانات.

الجار سَيُساعدُ جاره. 

أبنائي, لَنْ يستغرق بناء محطات الكهرباء والأشياء التى تَحتاجُونها وقت طويل، لأن كل هذه التّكنولوجياِ سَتُعطي من الرب, أبوكَم، الذي سَيكونُ لديه أبني يسوع, كى يُعلّمكَم هذه الأشياءِ. كل مُساعدةُ، وكل شيء سَيَعُودُ على كل البشرِ. لَنْ يَكُونَ هناك غني وفقير. كل أبنائي سيكونون متماثلين .

طقسكَم سَيَكُونُ متماثل فى كل العالمَ، لكن في أوقاتِ مختلفةِ. الكل سَيكونُ عِنْدَهُ الفصولُ الأربعة. البرد لَنْ يُصبحَ تحت التُجَمِّد، والحرارة لَنْ تكون فوق 30 درجةِ. امطاركم سَتَجيءُ كما يَرى احتياجكم. الثّلج سَيَكون أيضا، لكن لَنْ يَكونَ عِنْدَكمَ لا عواصف ثلجيةُ ولا فيضاناتِ ولا ثلجُ عميقُ مرة أخرى .

يَنبغى أَنْ تَتعلّمَوا أَنْ تَعِيشَوا بين نفوسكم مرة أخرى، بشكل مستقل عن البلدانِ الأخرىِ، ذلك سَيَجيءُ بعد ذلك. 

أنكم سَتَتعلّمُون أَنْ تُقدّرواَ كل شيء قد أعطى لكم من قبل أبيكم، سَتَتعلّمُون أَنْ تَعِيشواَ وتفلّحون أرضكَم. ستتُحرّكُون إِلى أجزاء أخرى من الأرضِ كما تَرْغبُون. ستستطيعون أَنْ تَطالبوا بالأرض التي ليس لها مالكُ، أو تَسْألواُ أَنْ تتُشاركَوا فى الأرض إن كانت مُتسعة. 

كثيرين سَيَحتْفظُون بأراضيهم، كما فى ذات يومٍ سَيَزْرعونَ ويَحْصدونَ من أجلكم. نفس الشيء فى تربية  الحيواناتِ. 

البعض سَيَرْبى  حيوانات مختلفة وسَيُتاجرُ بها حيث سيكون ذلك عملِهم، أو سيتاجرون فى أشياء أخرى. لن يكون عليكم أَنْ تَذْبحَوا أجسادكم وتَأْكلوها ذات يوم، لذا سَتَبْدءون أن يكون لديكم أماكنُ ستَعمَلُ ذلك من أجلكم. سَتَعْرفُون ما يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْمُول. سيكون هناك عملُ كثيرُ لكل شخصِ.

أبنائي، أنكمً ستكونون قد برهنتم على محبّتكَم للهِ وللبشرِ، لهذا  سَتَعِيشُون هذه الحياةِ الجديدةِ وستمشون على  هذه الأرضِ مع أبني، يسوع، الذي يَحْبّكمَ كثيراً.

لَنْ يَكُونَ هناك مجاعاتِ ولا أمراضُ. كل الأجسادِ سَتبرأ من أي مرض خلال أيام الظّلمة الثّلاثِ.

أنى أُخبركمَ عن هذه الأوقاتِ الرائعة يا أبنائي كى تستطيعوا أَنْ تَعدّوا بيوتكَم لما هو عتيد أن يأتى. أنتمَ ستحجزون كل ما لديكمَ، ستستعملونه بحكمة.

ابدءوا أن تَتعلّمُوا الآن كيف أَنْ تحتفظوا بأطعمتكِم من حدائقكمِ، بدون مَصدَر طاقة‏. وأيضاً أن تحتفظوا بلحومكَم بدون مَصدَر طاقة‏، أَنْ تصنعوا الشموع، وأَنْ تَستعملواَ الزيوت فى الإضاءة. 

بعض من هذا تستطيعوا أَنْ تَعدوهَّ من الآن، أَنْ تدخروه للمستقل. هناك الكثيرُ مما تستطيعوا أَنْ تَعدّوهَ.

سَيكونُ لديكم مساحاتُ بلا استعمال، زائدة، ويسوع سيريكم كيف تستعملونها. الرب سَيَعتني بهذه الأشياءِ.

أبنائي أنى اَحْبّكمَ، كما يَحبكم يسوع وأبوكَم وكل الملائكةِ والقديسين. كُونُوا في الصّلاةِ، من الآن فصاعداً، حْافظُوا على طقوسكمَ الدينيةَ، أَطِيعُوا الوصاياَ، واَعْرفُوا بعض مما سيَجيءَ على عالمكمَ. أن زمانكم قريبً. صلّوا من أجل أولئك الذينِ لَنْ يَقْبلَوا يسوع، كى يتوبوا ويُهتدون .*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*بإنتظار هذا اليوم بفارغ الصبر 
يا رب تعال سريعا 

شكرا أبي الغالي صوت صارخ على الموضوع 
ليكن بركة وخلاص ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*كيف تعيشون حياه مسيحية
أولاً:- عيشوا وصايا الرب العشرة​​
1. أنا الرب الإله؛ لا تجعل لك آلهةُ غريبةُ أمامي.
2. لا تُقسم باسم الرب الإله باطلاً .
3. تذكّرْ أن تحفظ يوم الرب مُقدساً.
4. أكرم  أباكّ وأمّك.
5. لاَ تقتلَ.
6. لا تَزْني.
7. لا تَسْرقُ.
8. لا تشهدِ باطلاً ضد جارك.
9.  لا تَشتهي  زوجة جاركِ.
10. لا تَشتهي  مقتنيات جاركِ.

ثانياً:- أن تشتمل  حياتكم على أعمال جيدة  بارزة ​
الصّلاة، الصوم , البر

ثالثاً:- أن تشتمل حياتكم على أعمال رّحمةِ روحية​ 
تحَذّيرْ الأثيم، نصح المرتاب، تعليم الجاهلَ، مواساة الحزانى، الَغْفرانُ للمؤذى، تحمّل الأخطاء بصبر، الَصلاة من أجل الأحياء والموتى .

رابعاً:- أن تشتمل حياتكم على أعمال الرّحمةِ​
تغذّية الجوعانَ، تقديم الشّرابَ للعطشانِ، كسوة العاريَ، إيواء المتشرّد، زّيارة المريض والمَسْجُون، دْفنُ الموتىَ.

خامساً:- الاعتراف بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة وممارستها.​
المعمودية، الميرون، الاعتراف والتوبة، التناول، الكهنوت، الزواج، مسحة المرضى .

سادساً:- الامتناع عن الخطايا وخاصة القاتلة منها​
1. الكبرياء – وهو المبالغة فى تقديرِ الذات .
2. الطمع – وهو الاشتهاء المفرطِ للماديات الدّنيويةِ .
3. الشهوة – وهو الاَشتياقُ للذة الملوّثةِ.
4. الغضب – وهو الرغبة  الجامحة للانتقامِ .
5. الشراهة – وهو الإفراط فى الطّعامِ والشّرابِ .
6. الحسدِ – وهو التألم من خير الآخرين .
7. الكسلِ – وهو التهاون في رعايةِ الإيمانِ وممارسةِ الفضيلةِ توفيراً للجهدِ.

سابعاً:- أن تفكروا دائماً فى الأشياء الأخيرة​
الموت. الدينونة. السّماء. جهنم.

ثامناً:- اقتناء عطايا الروح القدسِ ​
الحكمة. الّفهم. المشورة. المعرفة. الثّبات. التّقوى. مخافة الرب.

تاسعاً:- اقتناء ثمار الروح القدسِ ​
البر، الفرح، السلام، الصبر، اللطف، الطيبة، الاعتدال، الاحتمال, الإيمان، التواضع, ضبط النفس, العفة.

عاشراً:- رفض الآثام المقاومة لعمل الروح القدسِ​
1. رفض عمل الخلاص .
2. اليأس من إمكانية الخلاص .
3. مُقَاوَمَة العقيدة .
4. حسد روحانية الآخرين.
5. اعتياد الخطيةِ
6. معاندة التخلص من الخطيةِ .

أحدى عشر:- أحذروا الأربع آثام التى تَصْرخُ إِلى السّماءِ للثّأرِ​
1. القتل (فَقَالَ: "مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ أَخِيكَ صَارِخٌ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. تك  4 : 10  )
2. اللواط (وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ صعد الي قَدْ كَثُرَ وعملهم قَدْ عَظُمَ جِدّاً.  تك  18 : 20 ) 


انتهى
هل سنأخذ الأمر بجدية ؟؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل سنأخذ الأمر بجدية ؟؟؟*



*الرب يتكلم.......
وان لم نسمع يجب ان نرى 
وان لم نرِ فلنفهم ان الرب قريب....
اقرب من ان ننتظر
 لكن...لنترقب مجئ الرب
*[YOUTUBE]3ae5QXxY6xY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*شكراً استاذ صوت صارخ
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

موضوع رائع ومهم جداااااا
شكرا ليك استاذي​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*موضوع رررائع

ميرسى صوت صارخ

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## YOUHANA 10 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

من أجمل ما قرأت موضوع غاية فى الروعة
وفى إنتظار قدوم الرب


----------



## mase7e1 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

مشكور جدا على الموضوع 
طبعا انا اطلعت على كثير من هذه المواضيع التي تخص ايام الضلام الثلاثة وانا اومن ايمان تام بان هذا سيحدث 
(رغم اني غير مهيا) وكل مرة اجد تفاصيل اكثر وهذا يدل على اقتراب الامر والثورات العربية والزلازل التي تحدث وطبعا كل واحد يحاول ان يفسر كيف ستحدث الامور بالضبط مع انها بدات 
فمثلا انا اجد ان الثورات العربية ستقود الى فقدان السيطرة على هذه الدول وتوغل الارهاب وفقدان السيطرة على الامور وحدوث الاشياء المذكورة  والله اعلم
كما ان سفر الرويا يذكر عن هذه الاحداث (ولا ادري هل اعتبره سوء حظ او حسن حظ للوقوع في هذه الفتره ولو ان كلمة الحظ ليست في قاموس الله)حيث يرمى الوحش والنبي الكذاب في بحيرة النار والكبريت 
ويقيد الشيطان لالف سنة 
وبما ان النبي الكذاب سيرمى في بحيرة النار للابد فهل يعني هذا ان الاسلام والديانات الوثنية ستنتهي قبل الالف سنة (الرمزية) وانا اتمنى ذلك 
طبعا انا عبرت عن بعض المشاعر والمخيلات التي احس بها والتي انا متاكد ان الاخ صوت صارخ يحس بها ربما بشكل مختلف قليلا والتي لم يبح بها للان 
شكرا من جديد والى المزيد من المواضيع الروحية المميزة


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*رائع جدااااا يا اساذي العزيز*
*موضوع هاااااام*
*يثبت*
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*موضوع مهم جدا ورائع ولازم ننشره 
ميرسي ليك كثير صوت صارخ 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

رساله صعبه جدا ولكنها في غايه الروعه
ربنا يعطينا روح الاستعداد والحكمه 
والعمل كسحب ارادته ومشيئته
ويثبتنا في الايمان الي ان يأتي المجئ الثاني
ويعطينا النره والغلبه علي كل قوات العدو
وينزع من قلوبنا كل فكر شرير وشهوه ارضيه
وينور قلوبنا بنور الحياه الابديه
امين
كل الشكر لحضرتك استاذي الغالي
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## geegoo (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




> أحدى عشر:- أحذروا الأربع آثام التى تَصْرخُ إِلى السّماءِ للثّأرِ​
> 1. القتل (فَقَالَ: "مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ أَخِيكَ صَارِخٌ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. تك  4 : 10  )
> 2. اللواط (وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ صعد الي قَدْ كَثُرَ وعملهم قَدْ عَظُمَ جِدّاً.  تك  18 : 20 )



*ما هما الاثنان الاخران ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*



geegoo قال:


> *ما هما الاثنان الاخران ؟؟؟*




*3. ظلم المساكين (وَحَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ الْكَثِيرَةِ أَنَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ مَاتَ. وَتَنَهَّدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَصَرَخُوا فَصَعِدَ صُرَاخُهُمْ إِلَى الرب مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. خروج  2 : 23 ) 
4. سلب أجرة الأجير (هُوَذَا أُجْرَةُ الْفَعَلَةِ الَّذِينَ حَصَدُوا حُقُولَكُمُ الْمَبْخُوسَةُ مِنْكُمْ تَصْرُخُ، وَصِيَاحُ الْحَصَّادِينَ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى أُذْنَيْ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ.. يع  5 : 4)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*12- الهرب من الاشتراك فى الخطية ​
1. بنصح الآخرين بأَنْ يَأْثمَوا
2. بأمر أحد أَنْ يَأْثمَ
3. بحث الآخر أَنْ يَأْثمَ
4. بالمُوَافَقَة على خطيةِ الآخرين
5. بإظهار للآخرين كيف أَنْ يَأْثمَوا
6. بمَدْح خطيئةِ الآخرين
7. بعدم قُولُ أو عْملُ شيء لمنع الخطية
8. بالمُشَارَكَة أو الَتمتّعُ بنَتائِج خطيةِ الآخرين
9. بالدفاع عن خطيةِ الآخرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*13- أن تُعمّدَ الآخرين في الظروف القاهرة .​*
*أي أحد فى الظروف القاهرة ممكن أن يُعمّدُ، لكن على الشّخصَ أَنْ يَقُولَ هذه الكَلِمات أثناء سكب الماءِ. يصبّْ ماءَ بسيطَ على جبهةِ الشخص المُعَمّدُ، ويَقُولُ :" أنى أُعمّدك باسم الأبِ والابن والروح القدسِ. "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

14- *ستة نصائح للمؤمنين*​
*1. حفظ يوم الأحد والأيامِ المقدّسةِ بالذهاب للقداسات والَراحة من الأعمالِ المرهقة .
2. الصوم والنسك فى أيام الصوم .
3. الاعتراف بالآثام على الأقل مرة كل شهر .
4. التناول من العشاء الربانيَ باستمرار خاصة أيام الصوم .
5. المساهمة فى َدْعمَ الكنيسةِ .
6. ملاحظْة قوانينَ الكنيسةَ والمساهمة فى زواجَ الغير قادرين.*


----------



## energy (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *نهاية الأزمنة تعبير كتابى ...... أفرد له الكتاب المقدس علامات ودلالات .... علينا نحن البشر التعامل مع الأمر بجدية .... خاصة عندما تتغير أحوال العالم المعتادة .... فها نحن نرى الثورات تزعزع استقرار عديد من بلدان العالم ... ومنهم مصر .... ها نحن نرى ثورة الطبيعة ..... وزلازال اليابان وتسانومى برهان ودليل ..... هناك ايقونات نازفة تملأ العالم .... ها ظهورات السيدة العذراء تملأ المسكونة .... ليعود البشر إلى خالقهم*
> 
> *وفى هذا الموضوع أضع ترجمة عربية لرسالة أعطتها السيدة العذراء لسيدة من أستراليا تُدعى باتريسيا موندورف*
> 
> *ولنقرأ بجدية وباهتمام .... فالرب قريب*


 معلش لى استفسار بسيط متى اعطتها هذه الرساله ؟
فى الوقت الحالى ؟ وكيف اعطتها لها؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




energy قال:


> معلش لى استفسار بسيط متى اعطتها هذه الرساله ؟
> فى الوقت الحالى ؟ وكيف اعطتها لها؟



*زمن الرسالة فى بدايات القرن الحادى والعشرين, لكنى لا اعرف التاريخ بالتحديد

كيف أعطتها ..... حديث بين السيدة العذراء وبينها*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

فى حاجة مش فاهماها لو سمحت 3 أيام الظلمة بعدهم ستكون حياة ع الأرض اما ستكون الحياة فى السماء ام هو شئ رمزى و 3 ايام الظلمة دى هتكون زى تطهير للأرض ام دينونة عامة معلش يمكن اكون مش فاهمة بس دى أول مرة اسمع عن الرسالة دى اشكرك و ارجو الرد


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




مسيحية مصرية قال:


> فى حاجة مش فاهماها لو سمحت 3 أيام الظلمة بعدهم ستكون حياة ع الأرض اما ستكون الحياة فى السماء ام هو شئ رمزى و 3 ايام الظلمة دى هتكون زى تطهير للأرض ام دينونة عامة معلش يمكن اكون مش فاهمة بس دى أول مرة اسمع عن الرسالة دى اشكرك و ارجو الرد



*الكتاب تم ترجمته كما هو ..... وانا فى تفسيرى أنه حتكون حياة على الأرض لكن بعد تطهيرها من فسادها .... وهذا رأى شخصى ... *


----------



## هالة الحب (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

لم استطع فهم الكثير ممكن تحديد اكثر وتوضيح اكثر


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




هالة الحب قال:


> لم استطع فهم الكثير ممكن تحديد اكثر وتوضيح اكثر



*أهلا استاذه هالة ...... ضعى ما صعب عليك فهمه نقطة نقطة ..... وبنعمة المسيح اوضحهم لك ..*


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

موضوع رائع  اخى العزيز   ( صوت صارخ )

لكن اخى  عندما قرأت  نبؤات عذراء سانت فاتيما   اشارت الى زلزال مدته  ثمانية ساعات  لم يُذكر  فى الكتاب الذى ترجمته    ,,, وايضا  هناك احداث لم تُذكر فى النبؤات  وذُكرت  فى الكتاب المترجم  ,,,,    فهل  هذا الكتاب المترجم   الذى  وضعت نصه  هو النبؤه الحقيقية بدون اضافات  ,, ام ان مؤلف الكتاب  قام بمعلجة النبؤة  باسلوبه   ؟

ومرة اخرى اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع   ,,, والرب يباركك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




مجدى dd.dy قال:


> موضوع رائع  اخى العزيز   ( صوت صارخ )
> 
> لكن اخى  عندما قرأت  نبؤات عذراء سانت فاتيما   اشارت الى زلزال مدته  ثمانية ساعات  لم يُذكر  فى الكتاب الذى ترجمته    ,,, وايضا  هناك احداث لم تُذكر فى النبؤات  وذُكرت  فى الكتاب المترجم  ,,,,    فهل  هذا الكتاب المترجم   الذى  وضعت نصه  هو النبؤه الحقيقية بدون اضافات  ,, ام ان مؤلف الكتاب  قام بمعلجة النبؤة  باسلوبه   ؟
> 
> ومرة اخرى اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع   ,,, والرب يباركك​



*اهلا بك .....
هذا ليس كتاب مؤلف .... بل رؤيا ورسالة من السيدة العذراء مريم, كقول السيدة باتريسيا موندورف
*


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

اخى العزيز  صوت صارخ

فهمت من احد ردودك  انه مترجم حيث قلت

*



الكتاب تم ترجمته كما هو ..... وانا فى تفسيرى أنه حتكون حياة على الأرض لكن بعد تطهيرها من فسادها .... وهذا رأى شخصى ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اسف ان فهم بالخطأ


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




مجدى dd.dy قال:


> اخى العزيز  صوت صارخ
> 
> فهمت من احد ردودك  انه مترجم حيث قلت
> 
> ...



*نعم عزيزى ..... الكتاب به رؤيا ورسالة .... كما تقول الراوية
ولا داعى للأعتذار .... فلم يحدث ما يوجبه...... وأهلا بك مرة أخرى *


----------



## NANCY ATEF (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

موضوع صعب .
واعتقد انه يوجد اشخاص كثيره غير مستعده لتلك الايام .
واعتقد اني انا واحدة من تلك الاشخاص الغير مستعدة .


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




NANCY ATEF قال:


> موضوع صعب .
> واعتقد انه يوجد اشخاص كثيره غير مستعده لتلك الايام .
> واعتقد اني انا واحدة من تلك الاشخاص الغير مستعدة .



*ومين مستعد ......

لكن لازم نجاهد ..... حتى نصل للأستعداد

http://www.4shared.com/file/MbLMzQKB/__online.html*


----------



## Soldier Crist (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*أخي العزيز صوت صارخ أتمنى المحبة  و التواضع و من جميع الأعضاء المتعطشين للحق السالكين بالكمال و المتكلمين بالصدق في قلبهم لكي نعرف الحقيقة , حقيقة رسالة مؤثرة جدا و هي رسالة السيدة العذراء في لا ساليت فأتمنى الرد و التركيز عليها *:
[FONT=&quot]رسالة مريم في "لا ساليت"[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ظهرت السيّدة العذراء في "لا ساليت" [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]La Salette[/FONT]*)[FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوم 19 أيلول سنة 1846 لراعية أغنام فرنسيّة، متواضعة، تبلغ من العمر 15 عاماً، تُدعى "ميلاني كالفا" ولزميلها الراعي الأصغر منها سناً، "ماكسيمان جيرو" وعمره 12 عاماً. "لاساليت" قرية صغيرة تقع على علو 1800 متر في جبال الألب الفرنسية جنوبي- شرق فرنسا، قرب غرونوبل [/FONT](*[FONT=&quot]Grenoble[/FONT]*)[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الرسالة التي أعطتها السيّدة العذراء رمزيّة معظمها، لا يُستطاع فهمها بالكامل إلاّ بتبلور الأحداث المتنبّأ بها. وها هي هذه الأحداث تجري اليوم أمامنا، فالأقطاب المُعلن عنها هنا. تتكلّم العذراء عن ظهور "المسيح الدجّال" و"الوحش" الوارد ذكره في كتاب الرؤيا. لنستطيع فهم رسالة مريم، نرجو العودة إلى نصّ "مفتاح كتاب الرؤيا".[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تشير مريم العذراء في هذه الرسالة باستمرار إلى سفر الرؤيا للرسول يوحنا. فهي تذكر "الوحش"   (رؤيا 13 و17) الذي هو "المسيح الدجّال" (1 يوحنا 2، 22) سسيظهركمخلّص ويضلّل مسيحييّن كثيرين. لذلك عبّرت السيّدة العذراء، وبشدّة، عن خيبة أملها تجاه زعماء الكنيسة الذين أغشى الشيطان بصائرهم لعدم استطاعتهم التعرّف على "المسيح الدجّال" المُعلَن عنه في الكتاب المقدّس، فتركوه يتصرّف ويخدع الناس.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لذا، فإنّ العذراء المباركة تدعو جميع أبنائها الحقيقييّن الصادقين "رسل آخر الأزمنة"، كما تسمّيهم، للتّصدّي لهذا الدجّال، عدوّ المسيح والمؤمنين. سنُبيّن هويّته من خلال التوضيحات التي نضعها بين قوسيْن.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في سنة 1879 نشرت "ميلاني" الرسالة مفصّلة بموافقة "زولا" مطران مدينة "ليتشي" في إيطاليا. وقد اعترف الفاتيكان رسميّاً بتاريخ 6 حزيران (يونيو) 1922 بحقيقة هذا الظهور المَريَميّ، فأضحت قرية "لاساليت" مركزاً حيويّاً للحجّاج حتّى اليوم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بدأت قصة "لاساليت" يوم 19 أيلول (سبتمبر) سنة 1846 عندما كان كلّ من ميلاني ومكسيمان في الحقول مع القطيع. إعترت الراعِيَيْن الصغيرَيْن حالة من الرعب لدى رؤيتهما فجأة، وعلى بعد بضعة أمتار منهما، كرة متأجّجة من النور، جلست وسطها سيّدة متألّقة ومشعّة تبكي بشدة ووجهها بين يديها. ثم وقفت السيّدة واقتربت من الولديْن. كان وجهها حزين والدموع تنهمر قطرة قطرة على خدّيها. قالت للصغيريْن:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"إقتربا، يا ولديّ، فأنا هنا لأنقل إليكما خبراً عظيماً. إن لم يستسلم شعبي فسوف أضطرّ أن أترك ذراع إبني عليه. إنّها ثقيلة وقويّة بحيث لم يعد باستطاعتي منعها. لقد تألّمت كثيراً من أجلكم أيها البشر. فإن أردتم أن لا يتخلّى إبني عنكم، توجّب عليّ أن استعطفه من أجلكم باستمرار. ومع ذلك، فانّكم لا تقدّرون ولا تبالون. إنّكم، مهما تلوتم من صلاة، وقدّمتم من أعمال، لن تتمكّنوا من أن توفوا العذاب الذي أتحمّله من أجلكم. ما فسد محصول الزرع إلاّ بسببكم".[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد أن أعربت العذراء القدّيسة باختصار عن خيبة أملها، أعطت ميلاني رسالة سريّة، طالبة منها أن تعلنها فيما بعد. يحتاط المسؤولون الدينيّون اليوم، ويا للأسف، عن إظهارها لأنّها تفضحهم وتعلن خيانة ونهاية الفاتيكان. أعطت مريم هذه الرسالة ليتسلّح بها اليوم تلاميذ يسوع الأوفياء المناضلين ضد "المسيح الدجّال" حتى النهاية. ها هي الرسالة:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"ميلاني، إنّ الذي سأقوله لك الآن لن يبقى سرّاً إلى الأبد. بإمكانك إعلانه سنة 1858. إنّ الكهنة، خدمة إبني، الكهنة بسبب حياتهم السيّئة الرديئة، وعدم وقارهم واحترامهم وبُعدهم عن التقوى عند تأدية خدماتهم المقدّسة، بسبب حبّهم للمال والجاه والملذات، الكهنة قد أضحوا بؤراً للنجاسة. أجل، إنّ الكهنة يطلبون نقمة الله وسيف النقمة مسلّط فوق رؤوسهم. الويل للكهنة وللذين كرّسوا أنفسهم للربّ فإنّهم، بسبب خياناتهم وحياتهم الرديئة، يصلبون إبني مجدّداً. إنّ آثام أولئك الذين كرّسوا أنفسهم للربّ تصرخ للسماء طالبة من الربّ النقمة. ألا فليعلموا أنّ النقمة قائمة في عقر دارهم لأنّه لم يعد هناك أحد يتوسّل رحمة وغفراناً للناس. لم يعد هناك نفوس كريمة، ولا من يستحق أن يقدّم الضحيّة الطاهرة للإله السرمديّ من أجل العالم. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيكون عقاب الله بلا مثيل. الويْل لساكني الأرض، فإنّ الله سيصبّ جام غضبه، ولن يستطيع أي كائن الإفلات من كثرة المصائب المتتالية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لقد أهمل قادة ومرشدو شعب الله الصلاة والتوبة، وقد أعمى الشيطان عقولهم (لأنّهم غير قادرين على كشف هويّة المسيح الدجّال) فأصبحوا تلك النجوم التائهة، التي يجرفها الشيطان بذيله ليهلكها (رؤيا 12، 4).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إنّ الله سيسمح للأفعى القديمة بأن تحدث انقسامات بين الحكّام في كافة المجتمعات وفي العائلات. ولسوف يعاني الناس من أسقام جسديّة وروحيّة. ولسوف يتخلّى الله عن البشر، وينزل عليهم عقوبات متتالية لأكثر من 35 سنة (رؤيا 11، 11). إنّ العالم على عتبة أشدّ الأوبئة هولاً (مرقس 13، 19 / رؤيا 16، 18) وأعظم الأحداث. على الناس أن يتوقّعوا حكماً قاسياً كالحديد وأن يشربوا كأس غضب الله (رؤيا 14، 9-10).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ستُعاقَب إيطاليا لمحاولتها رفع نير رَبّ الأرباب عنها فستحلّ عليها الحروب، وتجري الدّماء في كلّ اتجاه، وتقفل الكنائس أو تدنّس. وسوف يطرد الكهنة والرهبان ويُقتلون شرّ قتل (موت روحي). كثيرون سيفقدون الإيمان (بتضامنهم مع المسيح الدجّال) ويكون عدد الكهنة والرهبان الذين ينكرون دين الحق كبيراً. يكون بين هؤلاء مطارنة أيضاً (الإتّفاق بين الفاتيكان وإسرائيل الموقّع في 30/12/1993).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]على البابا أن يحذّر من صانعي العجائب (عجائب المسيح الدجّال الكاذبة المبنيّة على الظلم والعنف العسكري) فقد آن الأوان لأن تقع على الأرض وفي الجوّ أكثر العجائب دهشةً (قوّة الدجّال على الأرض وفي الجو). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في سنة 1864، سيفلت إبليس وزمرة كبيرة من الشياطين من جهنّم (رؤيا 20، 7) فيعملون تدريجيّاً على إبطال الإيمان حتى من قلوب مكرّسة لله، وسيعمون أبصارهم بحيث أنّه، لولا نعمة إلهيّة خاصّة، لَسيطرت على هؤلاء الأشخاص أرواح تلك الشياطين الشريرة. أديرة كثيرة ستفقد الإيمان كلّياً (لتضامنها مع المسيح الدجّال لئلاّ تُنعَت باللاّساميّة) وتقود الكثير من النفوس إلى الهلاك. ستعمّ الكتب العاطلة في العالم، وسوف تنشر الأرواح الشرّيرة إهمالاً عامّاً لكلّ ما يخصّ خدمة الله                  (2تيموثاوس 3، 1-5). وسيكون لأرواح الظلام هذه سلطاناً عظيماً على الطبيعة (البشريّة) وسوف توجد كنائس لتخدم هذه الأرواح (ككنيسة الشيطان في الولايات المتّحدة الأميركيّة…). هذه الأرواح الشرّيرة ستنقل أشخاصاً من مكان الى آخر، بما فيهم كهنة، لعدم استرشادهم بروح الإنجيل الصالحة التي هي روح تواضع ومحبّة وحماس لمجد الله. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيدّعون بعث أموات وأبرياء من جديد (إدّعاء الإسرائيلييّن بأنّ دولة إسرائيل الحاليّة هي بعث إسرائيل التوراتيّة، ويشبّهون بعض الوجوه الإسرائيليّة بوجوه توراتيّة: غولدا مايير نبيّة جديدة مثل النبيّة ديبورا الخ). سينتحل هؤلاء الأموات (الأموات بالرّوح) شكل الصالحين الذين كانوا أحياء على الارض (في العهد القديم) وذلك كي يتمكّنوا من تضليل البشر. إنّ هؤلاء الأموات، الذين يدّعون بأنّهم بُعثوا، ليسوا إلاّ الشيطان في هذه الوجوه البشريّة. سوف يبشّرون بإنجيل آخر من صُنعهم (صهيوني) يختلف كلّيا عن إنجيل يسوع المسيح الحقيقي. كلّ هذه الأرواح (الشيطانية) ستظهر متلبّسة بأجسادها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سوف تحدث في كلّ مكان أعاجيب خارقة، لأنّ الإيمان الحقيقي قد أُطفئ ونور الضلال يشعّ في العالم. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويْل لرؤساء الكنيسة الذين سيكونون منهمكين بتكنيز الثروات إثر الثروات والمحافظة بكبرياء على سلطانهم وهيمنتهم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سينسى الناس الإيمان الحقيقي بالله ويصبح كلّ إنسان يريد أن يهدي نفسه بنفسه (متجاهلاً التحذيرات الإلهيّة) وأن يجعل ذاته أعلى من أمثاله. سوف تُلغى السلطات المدنيّة والكنسيّة، وسيحتقر الناس كلّ نظام وكل عدالة (المخطط الصهيوني -  الماسوني). لن يرى سوى الإجرام والبغض والحسد والكذب والشقاق، كما ولن يكون هناك حب للوطن ولا للعائلة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ستكون للحكّام المدنييّن غاية واحدة وهي إلغاء وإخفاء كلّ مبدأ ديني، وذلك لفسح المجال أمام الماديّة والكفر وتحضير الأرواح وجميع أنواع المنكرات.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وخلال سنة 1865 ستظهر الرجاسة في الأماكن المقدّسة (متى 24، 15 / المحاولات الصهيونيّة الأولى لتوطين اليهود في فلسطين). في الأديرة، ستضمحلّ زهور الكنيسة وسيغدو الشيطان ملكاً للقلوب. لذا على رؤساء الجمعيّات الدينيّة أن يأخذوا حذرهم تجاه الذين يدخلونهم في صفوفهم، فلسوف يستعمل الشيطان كل مكره ليدخل في صفوف الجماعات الدينيّة أفراداً مستسلمين للشرّ (التسلل الصهيوني - الماسوني في الكنيسة. أنظر 2 تسالونيكي 2، 4)، لأنّ الفوضى وحبّ الشهوات الجسديّة ستعمّ الأرض كلّها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وستقع كلّ من فرنسا وإيطاليا وإسبانيا وإنجلترا في الحرب (الحرب العالميّة الأولى فالثانية) وسوف تجري الدّماء في الشوارع. الفرنسي سيحارب الفرنسي والإيطالي سيحارب الإيطالي ويتبع ذلك حرب عالميّة مخيفة (الحرب العالميّة الثالثة الذريّة). سوف يتخلّى الله لزمن عن كلّ من فرنسا وإيطاليا لتجاهلهما إنجيل السيّد المسيح. وسوف يمارس الأشرار كلّ ما يملكون من وسائل الشر وسيقتل البشر بعضهم البعض ويتذابحون حتى في عقر دارهم (الشيوعيّة).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندما سيضرب الربّ بسيفه الصاعق ضربته الأولى، سترتعد الجبال وترتجف الطبيعة بأجمعها، لأنّ صخب واضطراب البشريّة وجرائمها وصلت حتى السّماء. ستحترق باريس وستغرق مارسيليا كما وأنّ الزلازل ستزعزع كثير من المدن الكبيرة وتمحيها من الوجود (رؤيا 16، 18-19). وسيظنّ الناس أنّ كلّ شئ قد انتهى. لن يكون هناك سوى القتل (الحروب في كلّ مكان، متى 24) ولن يُسمع إلاّ أصوات السّلاح والتجديف. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سوف يعاني الأبرار الكثير من الأسى ( من جرّاء تصدّيهم للصهيونيّة وأعمالها ) وسترتفع صلواتهم وتقشّفاتهم ودموعهم إلى السماء (رؤيا 6، 9 - 10)، وكلّ شعب الله سيتوسّل طالباً المغفرة والرحمة ملتمساً معونتي وشفاعتي. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندها، وبفعل من عدله ورحمته العظمى للأبرار، سيأمر السيّد يسوع المسيح ملائكته بأن ينزلوا الموت بجميع أعدائه (لوقا 19، 27 / رؤيا 19، 17 - 20).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفجأة يُباد كافّة مضطهدي كنيسة المسيح ومعهم كافّة أولئك الغارقين بالإثم والخطيئة وتغدو الأرض وكأنّها صحراء قاحلة (بعد الحرب الذريّة). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حينئذٍ يحّل السلام والوفاق بين الله والبشر فيُخدم السيد يسوع المسيح  ويُعبد ويُمجّد. وسوف تزدهر المحبّة وتعمّ في كلّ مكان. ويكون الملوك الجدد الذراع الأيمن للكنيسة المقدّسة التي ستكون قويّة، متواضعة، متعبّدة، فقيرة ومتحمّسة لمزاولة فضائل يسوع. سينتشر الإنجيل في أرجاء الأرض كافّة وسيحرز البشر تقدّماً عظيماً في الإيمان لأنّ الوحدة ستسود بين خدّام يسوع وسيعيش الناس في مخافة الله. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذا السلام بين الناس لن يطول، إذ أنّ 25 عاماً من الخير الوفير ستجعل الناس ينسون بأنّ ذنوبهم هي سبب ما يصيب العالم من مصائب وبلاء.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيظهر في هذه الآونة سابقاً للمسيح الدجّال (الشيوعيّة) مع جيوشه القادمة من أمم كثيرة فيشنّ حرباً على المسيح الحقيقيي، المخلّص الوحيد للعالم، فيهرق الكثير من الدّماء، ويحاول محو عبادة الله ليجعل نفسه كالله (2 تسالونيكي 2، 3-4).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سوف تحلّ بالأرض مختلف أنواع المصائب عدا الطاعون والمجاعات التي ستكون عامّة (مرض السيدا، إلخ). وستكون حروباً (خاصة الحروب العربيّة - الإسرائيليّة في الشرق الأوسط) تدوم حتى الحرب الأخيرة التي سيشنّها ملوك "المسيح الدجّال" العشر (الحرب العالميّة الثالثة التي بدأتها الولايات المتّحدة وحلفائها ضدّ العراق / رؤيا 17، 12-14) وسيكون لهؤلأ الملوك مقصداً واحداً ( دعم تام لإسرائيل / رؤيا 17، 13 ). وسيكونون هم الوحيدون الذين يحكمون العالم ( سيادة الولايات المتحدة على العالم). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قبل حدوث هذا سيكون هنالك نوع من "السلم المزيّف" في العالم (إتفاقيّات "كامب دافيد" و"أسلو" وما تبعها من سلم إسرائيلي عربي وفلسطيني مزيّف). لن يفكّر الناس حينئذٍ سوى بملذاّتهم، ولسوف يستسلم الأشرار لكافّة أنواع الخطايا. أمّا أبناء الإيمان، أتباعي المخلصون، فإنّهم سينمون ويزدهرون في محبّة الله ومحبّة أعزّ الفضائل لديّ. طوبي للأرواح الوديعة المسترشدة بالروح القدس، فلسوف أكافح معها حتى تبلغ كمال العمر (النضج الروحي). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إنّ الطبيعة تطلب بالثأر للبشر، وهي ترتجف فزعاً بانتظار ما سيحدث للأرض الملوّثة بالجرائم (الحرب العالميّة الثالثة / لوقا 22، 25-26). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إرتجفي أيّتها الأرض، وأنتم أيّها المتظاهرون بخدمة يسوع، إنّما تعبدون ذاتكم باطنيّاً (رجال الدين). إرتجفوا، لأنّ الله سيتخلّى عنكم ويسلّمكم لعدوّه (المسيح الدجّال) لأنّ الأماكن المقدّسة قد فسدت (رؤيا 11، 2 / رؤيا  20، 9)، كما وأنّ أديرة كثيرة (متضامنة مع المسيح الدجّال) لم تعد بيوتاً لله بل أصبحت مراع لـ " إشموده " (شيطان النجاسة) وأتباعه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إنّ المسيح الدجّال سيولد في هذه الآونة ("الذي ينكر أنّ يسوع هو المسيح"، 1 يوحنا 2، 22: إسرائيل التي ولدت سنة 1948) من راهبة عبريّة مزيّفة (الصهيونيّة العالميّة)، من عذراء كاذبة لها صلة بالأفعى القديمة، إبليس سيد النجاسة ( هذه الراهبة المزيّفة هي رمز صهاينة اليوم الزاعمين بأنهم يهود وليسوا بيهود - رؤيا 2، 9 و 3، 9. إنّهم في الحقيقة معبد الشيطان وأباهم هو إبليس كما يقول عنهم يسوع: يوحنا 8، 44 ). سيكون والده مطراناً (هذا المطران يرمز إلى الرؤساء الروحييّن المسيحييّن الذين تضامنوا مع إسرائيل، وساهموا في ولادتها). عند ولادته سيتقيّأ بتجاديف (رؤيا 13، 25) وتكون له أسنان (رمز الوحشيّة الأخلاقيّة منذ بدايتها). بإختصار، سيكون هذا المسيح الدجّال تجسّداً للشيطان. سوف يطلق صيحات رهيبة (غطرسته وتهديداته)، ويأتي بمعجزات (إنتصارات إسرائيل الحربيّة)، ولا يكون طعامه إلاّ من النجاسة (التضليل، الجريمة، التجديف، الظلم والكذب). سيكون له أخوة (الملوك العشرة) لا يجسّدون الشيطان مثله، لكنّهم مع ذلك يكونون أبناء شر (لأنّهم يساعدونه). عند بلوغه الثانية عشر من العمر (1948+12=1960)، سيتميّزون بالإنتصارات العظيمة التي سيحقّقونها (ككتمهم رسالة العذراء في فاطمة التي كان يجب إعلانها سنة 1960 – مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني الذي برّأ اليهود من موت يسوع – الحرب الثلاثيّة ضدّ مصر في سنة 1956 - حرب الستّت أيّام في سنة 1967، إلخ) وقريباً سيترأّس كلّ منهم جيوش (يأمرون بتدخّلات عسكريّة عالميّة لمصلحة إسرائيل: كحرب العراق، إلخ)، يُدعم من جحافل الجحيم (وليس بدعم من الله كما يزعمون).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولسوف تتبدّل فصول الطبيعة (الحالة العالميّة) ولن تنتج الأرض إلاّ ثماراً فاسدة (من جرّاء تلوّث البيئة)، وتفقد النجوم (رؤساء الدول ورؤساء الدين) مسارها المنتظم (أي سيفقدون حكمهم على دولهم). ولن يعكس القمر إلاّ نوراً أحمر خافتاً (النور الروحي يضعف / متى 24، 29)، وتسبّب المياه والنيران حركات تشنّجية للكرة الأرضيّة، وهزّات أرضيّة هائلة ستُغرق جبالاً ومدناً عديدة (القنابل الذرية).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ستفقد روما (الفاتيكان) الإيمان وتغدو مقرّ المسيح الدجّال (الإتّفاقيّة المنعقدة بين الفاتيكان وإسرائيل في 30/12/1993)        (2 تسالونيكي 2، 4). ستتمكّن شياطين الفضاء بالإشتراك مع المسيح الدجّال، من إنجاز معجزات عظيمة على الأرض وفي الفضاء (سلطة إسرائيل الحربيّة، على الأرض وفي الجوّ)، فيما يزداد إنغماس البشر في شرورهم. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إنّما الله سيعتني بعباده المُخلصين وبذوي النيّة الصالحة. سيُبشَّر بالإنجيل في جميع الأنحاء، وكلّ الشعوب وكلّ الأمم ستعلم بالحقيقة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إنّي أوجّه نداءً مُلِحّاً للعالم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أدعو التلامذة الحقيقييّن للإله الحيّ والمالك في السماء. أدعو أتباع المسيح المتجّسد الحقيقييّن، المخلّص الوحيد والحقيقي للبشر (لا مسيحاً غيره كما يدّعي الإسرائيليّون)، أدعو أبنائي المخلصين لي حقاً، الذين قدّموا ذاتهم لي كي أقودهم إلى إبني الإلهي، أولئك الذين أحتضنهم بين ذراعيّ، الذين عاشوا من روحي. أخيراً أدعو رسل آخر الأزمنة (متى 24، 31)، تلامذة المسيح الأوفياء، الذين عاشوا محتقرين العالم وذاتهم، بالفقر وبالتواضع، محتَقَرون وصامتون، بالصلاة وبنكران الذات، بالطهارة وبالإتّحاد بالله، بالمعاناة ومجهولون من العالم. لقد حان الوقت لكي يخرجوا وينيروا الأرض. ألا هيّا، أخرجوا كأبنائي الأحبّاء. أنا معكم وفيكم، شرط أن يكون إيمانكم هو النور الذي يهديكم في أيّام الظلمة هذه. ليجعلكم حماسكم متعطّشين لمجد وكرامة يسوع. كافحوا (ضد الصهاينة)، يا أبناء النور، أنتم، يا قليلوا العدد المبصرين، فها هو زمن الأزمنة، ونهاية النهايات.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ستُحجَب الكنيسة (هي كذلك الآن)، ويعمّ الذّعر العالم. ولكن هوذا "أخنوخ وإيليا" (شاهدا الرؤيا الذي يقيمهما الله ضدّ المسيح الدجّال / رؤيا 11، 3-10 و6، 9-11) يأتيان ممتلئان بروح الله وسيبشّران بقوّة الله، فيؤمن بالله ذوو النيّة الصالحة، وتتعزّى نفوس كثيرة (برسالة الرؤيا) ويتطوّرون كثيراً بنعمة الروح القدس ويقضون على أكاذيب المسيح الدجّال الشيطانيّة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويْل لساكني الارض. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فلسوف تعمّ الحروب الدامية والمجاعات والأوبئة والأمراض المُعدية (السيدا، إلخ). وستمطر السماء وابلاً رهيباً من الحيوانات (القصف الجوي و "جراد" الرؤيا 16، 21 / 9، 3 - 11)، وتزعزع الرعود (القنابل) مدناً وتبيد الزلازل بلداناً، وسوف تُسمع أصوات في الفضاء (طائرات). يضرب الناس رؤوسهم على الحيطان طالبين الموت لكن الموت يكون لهم عذاباً. وستجري الدّماء من كلّ ناحية. فمن يستطيع أن ينتصر إن لم يقصّر الله زمن التجربة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] بدماء ودموع وصلوات الأبرار الصالحين سيرحم الله الناس ويعود عن غضبه (متى 24، 22). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيُقتل كلّ من "أخنوخ و إيليا". وروما الوثنيّة ستختفي. ستسقط نار من السماء وتلتهم ثلاث مدن، ويشعل الذعر والخوف العالم بأسره. كثيرون سينخدعون (وراء الدجّال) لعدم عبادتهم المسيح الحقيقي (يسوع) الحيّ بينهم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لقد حان الوقت. إنّ الشمس تظلم (الشمس الروحيّة)، والإيمان وحده سَيَحْيا. هوذا الزمن. إنّ الهاوية تنفتح (رؤيا 9، 1 - 2). ها هو ملك ملوك الظلام. هوذا الوحش (وحش رؤيا 13، 1 / 17، 8) مع أتباعه، مدّعياً أنّه مخلّص العالم (المسيح الصهيوني). سيرتفع في الجو بغطرسة (إنتصارات إسرائيل الجويّة) حتى يصل للسماء. لكن رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل سيخنقه  (1 تسالونيكي 4، 16) سينهار، والأرض التي كانت في تمخّضات متواصلة منذ ثلاثة أيام (فترة رمزيّة: رؤيا 11، 9 - 11) ستفتح جوفها المليء بالنار، فيغوص إلى الأبد مع أتباعه في دوامة الجحيم الأزليّة (رؤيا 12، 16 / 19، 19-21 / 20، 9-10).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندئذٍ تُطهّر الماء والنار (إيمان وحماس رسل آخر الأزمنة) الأرض وتلتهم كلّ الأعمال الناتجة عن غطرسة الرجال ويتجّدد كلّ شيء. فيُعبد الله ويُمجّد (رؤيا 21، 1 / 11، 13 ).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"يا ولداي، أوصلا الرسالة الى شعبي كلّه"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قد وفت ميلاني بواجبها، وأبلغت الرسالة في وقتها المحدّد.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن، وبالرّغم من كون لاساليت مركزاً للحجّاج تشجّعه الكنيسة ويرتدّ إليه حجّاج كثيرون، فإنّ المطارنة والكهنة يبذلون الجهود لإخفاء رسالة الشكوى هذه كما فعلوا برسالة فاطمة. هذا هو سبب بكاء العذراء ونعتها لهم ببؤر للنجاسة، لأنّ الفاتيكان تضامن مع المسيح الدجّال بدلاً من أن يفضحه. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]على رسل آخر الأزمنة، المؤمنين المتحرّرين، أن يبلّغوا رسالة أمّهم البتول.[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

*رسالة لاساليت من التحذيرات الهامة المرسلة للبشر ..... ولقد أخذب بركة ترجمتها كاملة ....

وهناك العديد من الراسائل .... فى أكيتو باليابان ..... فى ناجو بكوريا .... فى جرابنديل بأسبانيا .... رسائل الحياة الحقيقية فى الله .... كلها رسائل تحذيرية ..... علينا ان نعد أنفسنا بلا إبطاء*


----------



## Soldier Crist (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*

لكن لماذا هي نادرة جدا ؟ لماذا لم أسمع بها إلا بالصدفة و بقلة كثيرة ؟ أين أجد جميع رسائل العذراء في العالم ؟
ماذا عن الكاهن اللبناني الذي ظهر له المخلص المسيح الإله و فسر له سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 13


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: نهاية الأزمنة ......*




Soldier Crist قال:


> لكن لماذا هي نادرة جدا ؟ لماذا لم أسمع بها إلا بالصدفة و بقلة كثيرة ؟ أين أجد جميع رسائل العذراء في العالم ؟
> ماذا عن الكاهن اللبناني الذي ظهر له المخلص المسيح الإله و فسر له سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 13



*بعملية بحث على الجوجل ستجد كل شيئ ...... 

ضع موضوع الكاهن اللبنانى كى نستطيع ان نتكلم بشأنها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2014)

*للرفع ........ للأهمية*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أغسطس 2015)

*من رسالة القديس بطرس الرسول الثانية:
أَنَّهُ سَيَأْتِي فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ قَوْمٌ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ، سَالِكِينَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ، وَقَائِلِينَ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ مَوْعِدُ مَجِيئِهِ؟ لأَنَّهُ مِنْ حِينَ رَقَدَ الآبَاءُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بَاقٍ هَكَذَا مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ». لأَنَّ هَذَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِمْ بِإِرَادَتِهِمْ: أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَانَتْ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ وَالأَرْضَ بِكَلِمَةِ اللَّهِ قَائِمَةً مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَبِالْمَاءِ، اللَّوَاتِي بِهِنَّ الْعَالَمُ الْكَائِنُ حِينَئِذٍ فَاضَ عَلَيْهِ الْمَاءُ فَهَلَكَ. وَأَمَّا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ الْكَائِنَةُ الآنَ فَهِيَ مَخْزُونَةٌ بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مَحْفُوظَةً لِلنَّارِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ وَهَلاَكِ النَّاسِ الْفُجَّارِ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هَذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، أَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ. لاَ يَتَبَاطَأُ الرَّبُّ عَنْ وَعْدِهِ كَمَا يَحْسِبُ قَوْمٌ التَّبَاطُؤَ، لَكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، وَهُوَ لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ، بَلْ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ. وَلَكِنْ سَيَأْتِي كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ، يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تَزُولُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِضَجِيجٍ، وَتَنْحَلُّ الْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً، وَتَحْتَرِقُ الأَرْضُ وَالْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الَّتِي فِيهَا. فَبِمَا أَنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَنْحَلُّ، أَيَّ أُنَاسٍ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ فِي سِيرَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ وَتَقْوَى؟ مُنْتَظِرِينَ وَطَالِبِينَ سُرْعَةَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَنْحَلُّ السَّمَاوَاتُ مُلْتَهِبَةً، وَالْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً تَذُوبُ. وَلَكِنَّنَا بِحَسَبِ وَعْدِهِ نَنْتَظِرُ سَمَاوَاتٍ جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا الْبِرُّ. لِذَلِكَ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَظِرُونَ هَذِهِ، اجْتَهِدُوا لِتُوجَدُوا عِنْدَهُ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ وَلاَ عَيْبٍ، فِي سَلاَمٍ. وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ، كَمَا فِي الرَّسَائِلِ كُلِّهَا أَيْضاً، مُتَكَلِّماً فِيهَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا أَشْيَاءُ عَسِرَةُ الْفَهْمِ، يُحَرِّفُهَا غَيْرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَغَيْرُ الثَّابِتِينَ كَبَاقِي الْكُتُبِ أَيْضاً، لِهَلاَكِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ. فَأَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ إِذْ قَدْ سَبَقْتُمْ فَعَرَفْتُمُ، احْتَرِسُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَنْقَادُوا بِضَلاَلِ الأَرْدِيَاءِ فَتَسْقُطُوا مِنْ ثَبَاتِكُمْ. وَلَكِنِ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ

*


----------



## gaser2 (23 أغسطس 2015)

بحثت في جوجل ووقع معي هذا الموقع الذي فيه عدة رسائل لمريم العذراء

http://pierre2.net/ar/explication-du-message-de-marie-a-la-salette/

وملاحظتي في عدة مواضع لا أذكرها لأنّ قرائتي كانت سريعه أنّ التشفع بمريم العذراء وطلب معونتها والإستناد لقلبها الطاهر هو أمر صحيح من الدين ،لأنّي كنت أتسائل من أين أتى المسيحيين بالتشفع بالأم مريم العذراء عند الله وهل من دليل ،فهذه الرؤى المختلفه دليل يعزز هذه العباده والصلاه لأنّه من الصعب أن يكذب هؤلاء كلهم ،لأنّ المسلم يتوقع أنّ أي رؤيا تحدث فلابد أنْ تكون موافقه لما يؤمن به وإلا فمن المؤكد أنّها رؤيا مكذوبه وأنّ الأمر غير صحيح ولقد اكتشفت من رؤاي الشخصيه أنّه لا يشترط للرؤى الصحيحه أن تكون موافقه لما يعلمه المسلم البسيط لأنّ ما يعلمه قليل جداً من كثير.


----------

